# Transformer ??



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the LGB analog throtle #52120    http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=20552120!205  It was a little more then what I wanted to spend but I really likes it.  I need a power supply (transformer for it)  what would be compatable with it.  I looked at the LGB ones but they were more then I want to pay for.  Im looking for something under a $100  A saw this from Aristo but i dont know anything about it  here is the link  http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=255CRE55466!255  would this work with the LGB?  What else can I get for under 100 bucks that would be compatable.  I want to stay away from e-bay and similar bidding sites.  I tried to find other transformers but having a hard time.  Still confused with the power supple (transformer) thing and what would work and not work.  Oh I am going to build a loop about 70 or so ft  running one engine like a bachmann big hauler and a LGB stainz.  I may put it a turn out as well..  Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy a 5 amp 24 volt power supply for less money.

Depending on how ambitious you are, you can buy a nice switching power supply at a good price.

I bought mine from here: http://www.trcelectronics.com/

My 27 volt, 11 amp regulated switched power supply with a fan cost me $82

These are industrial power supplies, so you have to attach a power plug.

You can look for used supplies on ebay. You can buy an inexpensive unregulated supply, even two 12 volt battery chargers (the dumb ones) with 5 amp capability (like the ones used to charge motorcycle batteries) could be used.

It all depends on what you want to spend and if you want a nice box with a power switch, etc.

Mine runs my DCC system and stays on 24/7.

Regards, Greg


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/09/2008 6:16 PM
You can buy a 5 amp 24 volt power supply for less money.

Depending on how ambitious you are, you can buy a nice switching power supply at a good price.

I bought mine from here: http://www.trcelectronics.com/

My 27 volt, 11 amp regulated switched power supply with a fan cost me $82

These are industrial power supplies, so you have to attach a power plug.

You can look for used supplies on ebay. You can buy an inexpensive unregulated supply, even two 12 volt battery chargers (the dumb ones) with 5 amp capability (like the ones used to charge motorcycle batteries) could be used.

It all depends on what you want to spend and if you want a nice box with a power switch, etc.

Mine runs my DCC system and stays on 24/7.

Regards, Greg

I gues thats where I am getting confused.   Basicaly any type of power supply will work with this?   Do I have to stay at 5 amp or can I go higher or lower?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowshoe, a couple of constructive comments first: If your "handle" is not your real name, at least sign your posts. It's ever so much nicer to not be calling someone Snowshoe.

Also, there is rarely the need to quote the post, just reply, it eats up screen space for those trying to read the thread.

OK, off soapbox!

Your controller will handle a maximum of 5 amps and 24 volts. There is no need to supply more voltage, nor more current.

The unit might also have a circuit breaker if you exceed these.

Now the voltage is easy, you need a supply that runs your trains fast enough for your taste. It's usually not the "expensive" part of a power supply, but if you are not running bullet trains, 18 volts might be sufficient. You need to determine this yourself. But, as I say, it's not the expensive part. I would say you would not need over 20 volts, but I have had locos that need more. The LGB track cleaning locomotive comes to mind as an example.

The important part is the current in amps. The following concept often "throws" newcomers. The current used is determined by the locomotive. Some locos draw more current than others, and they will draw more under load.  5 amps will run at least one train and a bunch of lighted cars. In most cases you could run 3 trains with it.

BUT there are exceptions again. USA trains passenger cars draw an amp themselves. There are some locos that draw a couple amps all the time. 

So, it's down to experience, or good recommendations from experienced people.

My opinion is to get a full 5 amp power supply, and get one that is regulated. Unregulated supplies do not maintain voltage levels as they become more heavily loaded.


So, I'd buy a 5 amp supply of at least 20 volts. That's my best recommendation. People who try to cut corners in the beginning often have to upgrade later and now have inferior equipment no one else wants.

Regards, Greg


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the transformer tips.  That really helped out a lot.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I went on ebay and did a search for "meanwell powerr supply" I bought a 10 amp 24 volt power supply for under 40 bucks, and use it with a 10 amp Aristo controller. It's been way more than I need and does not bat an eye when I run up two 3 trains (Aristo Mikado, Aristo Pacific, LGB Mogul) with lights.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

snowshoe, 

It sounds like an Aristo Altima power supply would do you well. 10Amps 18Volts. It is an older model and can be found for under $100 easily. CRE-55460 is the number. It is not fancy, regulated, etc. but will run your trains.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am lurking in the rafters, observing this thread with rapt interest.  However, I am easily confused (and according to my wife easily distracted, but enough about the bright shiny objects).  I bought an MRC 6200 from eBay.  It should be fine running onesy twosey locomotives, like my new Connie which has yet to come out of the box.  If I add a power supply, what is the protocol?  I mean with the 6200 it is straight forward, wall,plug, 6200, track, locomotive.  If I purchase a power supply where in the chain does it fit?

Phil


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

A power supply needs a throttle--either a trackside throttle, like the ones Aristocraft or LGB make, or a throttle onboard the loco which you can control remotely. The MRC 6200 is fine--the thing that I worried about with it is that I have a lot of kids coming to visit and wanted to run the train, and I didn't want them cranking it to full then slamming it into reverse. But it's powerful enough to run multiple trains on a medium sized track


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Phil, I have a 6200... not to douse your spirits, but don't expect too much from it, even more than one loco. One loco ok, but not a big loco. It would not run my LGB track cleaning loco. Not enough amps at the voltage needed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry Greg, you did not douse my spirit.  I had low expectations for the 6200, which was higher than my expectation for my 2600.  I had thought about DCC track power and/or perhaps battery power, but am leaning back towards track power for now.   By the way, I did enjoy visiting your website.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment... there is new stuff added weekly. Just finished an install of a QSI in an Accucraft K4... they have them for an incredible price at St. Aubins. Had to rewire a bit, first time to take a brass loco apart! under TRAINS...MOTIVE POWER...AML/ACCUCRAFT....K4

The 6200 has a reasonable VA rating, but the current output drops drastically at higher voltages. I bought the big 10 amp MRC and am happy... that big lever almost makes me feel like a real engineer 

Regards, Greg


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought long and hard about that 10 amp MRC, you are right about that handle.  It reminded me of a transfer trolley we used to have in a sawmill I used to work in.  We would run the throttle wide open, then either throw it in reverse or slam to a stop.  Never tore up the drive, but we sure scattered kiln cribs, but I digress.  I do like the MRC 10 amp.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I don't care for any switching power supplies unless it's feeding a DCC powered layout.

I like pure DC power like the MRC Power G...and you can't beat this price..

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200302748


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I eneded up getting the LGB power supply for under 150 bucks.  It was a little more than what I wanted to spend but I know LGB makes great products and it will last.  I was going to wait to buy it but with the rumors going around concerning LGB I figured l better buy it before I cant get it any longer or the price doubles.  Now I just got to deal with the wife when she sees the next credit card bill for the throttle and power supply.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif  I wish this hobby was cheaper.  I got just about everything I need to start my garden RR (Kittatinny Mt. RR)  I just need to get one turnout and the materials dirt rock etc... but the lamscaping material is nothing to get.  Just need to wait for this snow to melt and the ground to thaw.  At least I can now save some money again and get out of my train debt and the dog house./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I've picked up a power supply from this vendor on Ebay. He actually lives pretty close to me so I've spoken with him personally about the needs I had. I'm using it to power battery chargers for RC (planes and trains). He's very knowledgeable and has a good quality product. He's also very good with email communications. Right now he's got 12v 20A supplies which are very robust. If you have a special need I'm sure you can ask him some questions and he'll tell you if its possible or not. 
BTW the price is very reasonable-$45 w/$10.60 shipping. 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZwb2foz 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I don't care for any switching power supplies unless it's feeding a DCC powered layout.


Um. Why not? Nice, regulated DC power.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I paid $82 for a brand new 10 amp, 27 volt regulated DC supply. If you are just looking for a DC supply, spending $140 for an unregulated supply is almost twice as expensive. So, not to be argumentative, but I CAN beat that deal! 

In DC powered trains, where you are running one train from one power supply, no big deal, just hit the throttle up a bit. But if you are running multiple trains from one supply, or running a system where constant track voltage is assumed (like Aristo onboard TE, or DCC, or DCS or MTS or track powered AirWire), then a regulated supply makes a big difference. 

I run DCC, and had an unregulated DC power supply. Even on trains of just 2 locos, I noticed a big improvement in operation when I went to a regulated supply. 

By the way, I have one of those MRC units for the times when I run a single loco and switch a loop from DCC to DC. I like it for that task. 

But remember the ORIGINAL post on this thread: " What else can I get for under 100 bucks that would be compatable." 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of nice switching supplies on the electronics market. I paid $36 each for 2 6.5 amp 24v switching supplies.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my LGB power supply today.  It is the 6 amp 20v.  I hooked it up to my LGB starter set and what a difference in power.  I then put my Bachmann big hauler on the track and I tell ya it never ran so good.  It use to be sluggish with the packs that come with the sets, not anymore.  Well worth the mony for the power supply and outdoor throttle.    I just cant wait to start building this spring.


----------

